# 520 John Deere power steering



## thrasher65115 (7 mo ago)

I pulled the worm gear to be able to pull the radiator after reinstalling it steers by itself to the right most times but there's no power steering anytime and it is very difficult to move at all.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The steering valve housing is bolted to the side of the worm gear housing on the top of the steering unit. Did you loosen or remove the steering valve housing? If you didn't touch the housing, then it may be a matter of getting the air bled out of the system. 

Found the following on the internet. 

*"The steering valve needs to be centered just right to keep the power steering from pulling to one side or the other. If all air is bled out and the wheels still go to the right or left on their own you will need to loosen those four 3/8 bolt just a bit and tap the valve housing forward or rearward. Just a small fraction of an inch, maybe a few thousandths is all it needs. You might want to scribe a mark across the steering valve housing and worm gear housing as a reference point because the adjustment is so finite. To find center there are several different ways to do it but basically you want it to steer with the same ease both right and left which means several trips up to the seat and turning the steering wheel slightly right to left. Just take the time to play around with the adjustment till you are satisfied."*


----------



## thrasher65115 (7 mo ago)

I didn't take that off but have since and moved it but didn't help. What is the best way to get the air out ? I have ran it for over a hour and it's still the same. When putting the worm gear back in is there something I could have done incorrectly? I have a book coming.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I think the intent is to use the tractor as normal. If Possible. If not possible jack the front end up and cycle the steering from stop to stop. You have to move fluid throughout the system to displace any air.


----------

